# How do i get jobs?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I started my first company when I was 15 doing interior painting for businesses at night. It worked for them because I wouldn't be there during business hours. Here are the problems I found with being independent at a young age:
-Many people will expect to pay you much less or quibble with your work and not take you seriously. I had several people try to pay me less than the agreed price because I was "making too much for a kid". I eventually put a solid contract together so they would know that chit wasn't going to fly from the start.
-When you work alone, there is no one to learn from. I truly regret having spent so much of my career in charge. Even when I went to work for other companies at 19 for a few years I always had lead positions. It's very stressful. I think working for a good employer until my mid-20's would have made me a better, and more successful, contractor.
-Your performance at school and in your social life will be impacted by having to work extra hours at times. That doesn't happen as much working as an employee and the guys are right, you aren't just on this earth to be a carpenter. My family is the most important thing in my life. Not my tablesaw(although there are some days....)

You're a sharp guy Nick. I wish you lived around here because I'd hire you in a second.


----------

